# Characters who eerily resemble you?



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Have any of you ever seen a character who is so much like you that you just can't believe it? Either physically or mentally?

A few months ago on the internet (of course, because nobody ever talks to me irl), someone asked me who my favorite Winnie-The-Pooh character is, and I never really watched it but I went and read character description and came up with Eeyore, because it said he was a very gloomy individual. But only today did I read some of his quotes, and wow, this guy is just like me! And obviously I mean only mentally because I am a human, not a donkey. It's like he's reading my mind  He says stuff like this:

Other character: "Did I get your tail back on properly Eeyore?"
Eeyore: "No matter, most likely lose it again anyway."

Eeyore: "It's an awful nice tail, much nicer than the rest of me"

Eeyore: "Not much of a house, just right for not much of a donkey"

Eeyore: "Nothing to do, and no hope of things getting better. Sounds like Saturday night at my house..."

So now I think Eeyore has replaced Huckleberry Finn as my favorite character of all time 

Have any of you ever seen a character that you not just related to, but that was extremely similar to you?


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

First let me answer something you didn't ask. Eeyore is my favorite character from Winnie the Pooh, mostly because I see him as rather passive aggressive and arrogant with a sort of caustic humor. However, I used to see myself as a mix between Owl, Rabbit and Eeyore. 

Now, to answer your question, I'm not sure there is one character I see as being just like me. However, I remember being absolutely baffled at how much I could identify myself with Marvin when I read The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. I was depressed by that time, this may play a role in it. Also, sarcasm and the loathing for forced manifestations of happiness. A few quotes preceded by a reason why I can relate to them:

This is how my jokes sound like: 
“Wearily I sit here, pain and misery my only companions. Why stop now just when I’m hating it?” 

This is still true to date: 
“Well I wish you'd just tell me rather than try to engage my enthusiasm, because I haven't got one.” 

Definitely a conversation I could have (with comic purposes, though):
“Arthur: I lived on a beautiful planet once.
Marvin: Did it have oceans?
Arthur: Oh yes; great big rolling oceans.
Marvin: I hate oceans.” 

The arrogance:
“It gives me a headache just trying to think down to your level.” 

““Reverse primary thrust, Marvin.” That’s what they say to me. “Open airlock number 3, Marvin.” “Marvin, can you pick up that piece of paper?” Here I am, brain the size of a planet, and they ask me to pick up a piece of paper.”

And the classic (the only one about him, not by him):
“The suns blazed into the pitch of space and a low ghostly music floated through the bridge: Marvin was humming ironically because he hated humans so much.”


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I can relate to a lot of fictional characters , but I can't think of anyone who actually resembles me. 
Maybe someone like Donnie Darko (I'm not that angsty anymore though :tongue: )


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Tetsuo from Akira.

He has the exact same enneagram tritype as me despite being an INFJ, and he's basically a representation of what happens when indigo/crystal children are mistreated by society. Everything about him makes me cry, and I relate to him so much because of all of the the medications I've been put on, all of the tests that have been done on me, and all of the friends who have betrayed me. I'm crying just typing this. I also hate reading reviews of Akira that say Tetsuo was and asshole or that he didn't love Kaori. People who say stuff like that don't know who it feels to actually be a mentally tormented crystal child.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not great at typing so correct me if I'm wrong.

Charlotte King (Private Practice) - xNTJ









Cristina Yang (Grey's Anatomy) - ENTJ









Tara Knowles (Sons of Anarchy) - INFx









Animated - Asuka Langley (Neon Genesis Evangelion) - ESTx









Sarah Kerrigan - Queen of Blades (Starcraft) xNTJ


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Eric Cartman :blushed:


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I found Aqua pretty relatable. She's ISTJ.

The basic gist of it being she's the only one who doesn't do stupid crap like trust the evil black witch with a sceptre in Kingdom Hearts and is actually somewhat realistic (thinks things through, asks the important questions, actually tries in Keyblade school or whatever it was called lel).

I mean seriously who runs off after they fail an exam (Terra) because they had some darkness, you'd ask your teacher to help you out, not skive all your classes and then your little friend Ventus goes after him because he's as thick as Terra, then Aqua has to go and find them (AFTER CONSULTING HER TEACHER BECAUSE SHE ACTUALLY LISTENS AND HE TELLS HER TO GO GET THEM BECAUSE THEY'RE IN BIG TROUBLE WHICH THEY SHOULD BE) because they're both stupid and too impulsive.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

*Toph*, from *The Last Airbender. *

Sarcastic
Stubborn 
Direct

And she doesn't take anybody's shit. I mean, the looks are a little off...but the personality's there.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm thinking of a list of assholes.
I would say a mix of Yoda, Dr. House, Ferb from phineas and Ferb because I don't speak 90% of the time and Gary the snail from spongebob.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm thinking of a list of assholes.
> I would say a mix of Yoda, Dr. House, Ferb from phineas and Ferb because I don't speak 90% of the time and Gary the snail from spongebob.


Bitch best not be callin' Gary the Snail an asshole.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Phil said:


> Bitch best not be callin' Gary the Snail an asshole.


He's the best character on the whole show, but I have an odd taste for Mr. Krabs now.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> He's the best character on the whole show, but I have an odd taste for Mr. Krabs now.


I find myself growing more into Squidward. I'd be as miserable as he is if I had to deal with Spongebob's shit too, y'know?


----------



## Liquid Metal (Nov 20, 2014)

People have said Rorschach from Watchmen, because of his black and white world view, but I disagree.

His black and white is absolute, yet he breaks his own rules. I live by my values and standards and merely wish to define matters as black or white by factoring all relevant information.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I see a lot of myself (especially my younger self) in Calvin from Calvin and Hobbes. I'm pretty sure I said this almost verbatim when I was a kid; the only difference I can remember was saying "fascism" instead of "tyranny":


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Who said:


> I see a lot of myself (especially my younger self) in Calvin from Calvin and Hobbes. I'm pretty sure I said this almost verbatim when I was a kid; the only difference I can remember was saying "fascism" instead of "tyranny":


Me too. Wow. I also think my brother is very much like him, and he is acts very much like an ENTP 0.0

I think Yuuri Shibuya and I have a lot in common. Event the rage mode and physical appearance.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

The Joker from *Batman: The Dark Knight*


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Harold Finch - INTJ











Amy Farrah Fowler - INTJ


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Lucifer from the Vertigo comics.

I don't try to be cool when I accidentally everything. I *become cool*.
Also, I talked down people who wanted to kill me without having an arsenal of stuff like my peers did, and when I did, people stopped existing.

And even then, deep down, amidst all the stupid-ass games and explosions, all the manpulations, and the pretend-apathy. All I wanted, was to get as far away from my mentors as possible, no matter what the cost - even screwing over someone I knew since she was a kid, someone I knew before the entire thing started, a group I was involved in creating <apparently all for my honor>, a group of my peers, and... things beyond my own abilities.

Why? Cuz, why not? I wanted to do something I couldn't, just to prove myself wrong.
And wrong I was.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Nobody


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Elphaba from _Wicked_. -hides-
I didn't think a fantasy could leave me so devastated.

Squidward from Spongebob...

Pyramid Head from Silent Hill










jk


----------

